# Jim



## jhardin (Jul 21, 2011)

We just purchased a 2008 Keystone Durango 5th wheel. when we are parked at our house and hooked into 30 amp power the interior lights dim then come up storng then dim again every few minutes. I can hear the inverter kick on and off. Pulled the new battery and took it in and had it checked. It was Ok but we still have the same problem. What else could it be? Thanks for any help. Jim


----------



## jhardin (Jul 21, 2011)

*Oops should have been under Inverter or battery*

Inverter problems or battery problems


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe a loose connection, or the wrong connection. The 30 amp connection at the house should be 110-120v NOT 240v!

If the interior lights are on and these are 12v lights it will be running off the trailer's converter. The shore power, provides the power to the converter to then provide 12 v power. When connected to shore power you do not have to have the battery in place since the converter provides the 12v. If the lights still flicker then you might be having a converter issue.

How about the 110v devices. Do they flicker too? The get their power from the power distribution panel. The converter is just one of the devices connected to the power distribution panel.

What other things are running? Try to see if it's load related. Too many things running on the 30 amp. This should work, but if you are having a problem you've got to debug this somehow and load testing is another thing to try.


----------



## jhardin (Jul 21, 2011)

*Converter problem*

I am connected into the house power 110 v 30 amp. The lights are on in the camper (12v lights) it is nice and bright. When sitting right beside the converter I hear it turn off then the lights dim down (not flicker). They stay down for 4-5 minutes then the converter kicks back on and the the lighst go back up bright. The battery checks out good.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Seems like a bad converter. Did not do a pre-delivery inspection where you made sure stuff worked before buying it? The converter only controls things for the 12v devices and there's a lot of them.

Are the 110v lights working fine?

When you say the battery checks out good, what did you do to verify this? You should be able to completely disconnect the battery and still run the interior lights in the rig.


----------

